# [RISOLTO] kernel 2.6.15-r1 e splah

## AlbertoSSj

Ho aggiornato or ora il kernel, funziona tutto bene mi pare (audio, video, wireless)

Però lo splash non funziona più correttamente.

Mi spiego, prima leggeva da initrd una serie di cose lo splash era presente già all'avvio del kernel

Adesso invece viene avviato con il mount del filesystem

Questo è il pezzetto di grub (prima andava benissimo :\)

```
#Gentoo

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.15-gentoo-r1

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/hda4 quiet video=vesafb-tng:mtrr,ywrap,1280x800-24@60 splash=silent,fadein,theme:lain CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

initrd (hd0,0)/boot/fbsplash-lain
```

Questa invece è la configurazione del kernel

```

<*> RAM disk support

(16)  Default number of RAM disks

(4096) Default RAM disk size (kbytes)

[*]   Initial RAM disk (initrd) support
```

Qualcuno sa da cosa è dovuto?

Problema Risolto - Riepilogo soluzione

Problema:

Lo splash si attiva in ritardo rispetto al framebuffer, in particolare non all'avvio del kernel

Soluzione:

È gia uscita la r2 del kernel, quindi basta emergere quella, la soluzione ai posteri

Applicare la patch preparata da X-Drum.

Nel caso il link fosse rotto il codice è alla fine del post

quindi copiare il file in

```
/usr/src/linux-2.6.15-gentoo-r1/
```

e eseguire (come root)

```
cd /usr/src/linux-2.6.15-gentoo-r1/

patch -p1 < fbsplash-fix.patch

rm /usr/src/linux/drivers/built-in.o

```

quindi ricompilare il kernel

A me funziona

Il merito va a:

Lello: link con la soluzione

X-Drum: patch

Varuna e TGL: Soluzione

 :Very Happy: 

Patch (per persistenza) copiare e salvare come fbsplash-fix.patch

```
--- linux-2.6.15-gentoo-r1/drivers/Makefile   2006-01-29 20:38:38.000000000 +0100

+++ linux-2.6.14/drivers/Makefile   2006-01-31 21:23:35.000000000 +0100

@@ -8,16 +8,15 @@

 obj-$(CONFIG_PCI)      += pci/

 obj-$(CONFIG_PARISC)      += parisc/

 obj-$(CONFIG_RAPIDIO)      += rapidio/

+# char/ comes before serial/ etc so that the VT console is the boot-time

+# default.

+obj-y            += char/

 obj-y            += video/

 obj-$(CONFIG_ACPI)      += acpi/

 # PnP must come after ACPI since it will eventually need to check if acpi

 # was used and do nothing if so

 obj-$(CONFIG_PNP)      += pnp/

 

-# char/ comes before serial/ etc so that the VT console is the boot-time

-# default.

-obj-y            += char/

-

 obj-$(CONFIG_CONNECTOR)      += connector/

 

 # i810fb and intelfb depend on char/agp/
```

Last edited by AlbertoSSj on Wed Feb 01, 2006 10:24 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Si sara' disattivate qualche voce nel kernel sotto device driver -> console support (vado a memoria non sono certo del percorso)

----------

## AlbertoSSj

Controllato, sembra tutto ok

(Infatti appena monta il fs lo splash parte perfettamente)

:/ bo??

L'unica spiegazione secondo me è che non carica  initrd all'avvio

```
<*>   VESA VGA graphics support

VESA driver type (vesafb-tng)  --->

(1280x800-24@60) VESA default mode

[omissis]

[*] Support for the framebuffer splash

```

```
<*> Framebuffer Console support

[ ]   Framebuffer Console Rotation

[*] Select compiled-in fonts

[*]   VGA 8x8 font

[*]   VGA 8x16 font
```

----------

## gutter

Hai provato con:

```
CONSOLE=/dev/vc/1
```

 :Question: 

----------

## AlbertoSSj

Quel device non c'è in dev :\

(però ho una serie di device vcs1 vcs2...)

Provo lo stesso appena posso riavviare

----------

## bandreabis

Medesimo problema. Ma non uso initrd.

Andrea

----------

## AlbertoSSj

Se non usi initrd come passi i dati al kernel?

(Domando cosi magari si trova un alternativa)

Da come avevo letto sull'howto mettere la roba nell'immagine ram disk serve al kernel per avere lo sfondo ed i caratteri il prima possibile...

----------

## bandreabis

Stavo giusto per dare un edit.

Compilo nel kernel. Usi la guida wiki?

Andrea

----------

## AlbertoSSj

Ah...

Ok quindi il problema è più grave di quel che credevo  :Neutral: 

Sarà tipo a livello di chiamata applicazione ^^''

Più di quando posso vedere da solo  :Neutral: 

----------

## bandreabis

Hai per caso anche un errore di 

```
System.map not found
```

durante il boot? Non so se centrano tra loro o è solo un caso.

----------

## AlbertoSSj

Non ci ho fatto caso, lo segno sulla lista delle cose da controllare

----------

## gutter

 *AlbertoSSj wrote:*   

> Ah...
> 
> Ok quindi il problema è più grave di quel che credevo 
> 
> 

 

Hai provato il mio suggerimento?

----------

## bandreabis

 *AlbertoSSj wrote:*   

> Quel device non c'è in dev

 

Neppure da me, e neanche i vcs.

Andrea

----------

## AlbertoSSj

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Hai provato il mio suggerimento?

 

Si :\ non funziona, da device non trovato e si non funziona affatto

dice /dev/vc/1 not found... deactivating

```
System.map not found
```

non me lo dice

Lo splash appare esattamente al montaggio del filesystem

----------

## X-Drum

segnalo che con questo kernel (almeno sotto amd64) le splashutils non funzionano

correttamente:

al boot infatti per circa due secondi appaiono i soliti messaggi relativi all'avvio del sistema

in framebuffer ma senza supporto splash, dopo la situazione si normalizza (appare il tema selezionato).

ho controllato un paio di volte la configurazione e tutto sembra essere ok, lo stesso problema

miè stato prima segnalato da un amico che usa gentoo sotto x86 con le mie stesse versioni

di gentoo-sources e splashutils, quindi dovrebbe essere un bug

----------

## AlbertoSSj

Ah...

Cosa si fa in questi casi?

Intendo col forum...

Devo mettere qualche tag particolare? (Risolto non credo...)

----------

## Lello

Ciao, questo è il mio primo post e spero di poter essere utile dopo aver tanto imparato dal forum fino a questo momento.

Per quanto riguarda il ritardo dello splash iniziale, io ho risolto seguendo la procedura di questo link:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-423405-highlight-.html

Dopo avere editato il Makefile e ricompilato il kernel, tutto si è velocizzato e fbsplash parte immediatamente.

Ciao a tutti.

----------

## X-Drum

grazie per la segnalazione Lello e benvenuto!

ho fatto una patch grazie al post da te indicato:

http://www.zerodev.it/public/fbsplash-fix.patch

per applicarla basta copiarla in:

```
/usr/src/linux-2.6.15-gentoo-r1/
```

e lanciare il comando:

```
patch -p1 < fbsplash-fix.patch
```

----------

## AlbertoSSj

Ho applicato la patch, ma non è cambiato  :Neutral: 

----------

## AlbertoSSj

Funziona, oltre alla patch bisogna cancellare un file

Adesso faccio un rielpilogo nel posto di apertura e metto risolto  :Very Happy: 

Grazie a tutti!!!

----------

## bandreabis

Emergete la -r2.

Andrea

PS. così la testate per me.  :Razz: 

----------

## AlbertoSSj

argh...

avevo appena fatto sync e non c'era -.-

Ho rifatto sync e non c'è -.-

bo?

----------

